# Rezepte > 300



## cyberchriss (24. August 2007)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Bin jetzt endlich Verzauberungsgroßmeister (301) und bekomme jedoch von Felannia (Thrallmar) keine weiteren Verzauberungen mehr zum lernen. Wenn ich mir hier auf buffed.de, jedoch die Verzauberungsliste anschaue, gibt es zahlreiche Verzauberungen, die kein Rezept bedürfen. Wo kann ich die lernen?

z.B.
Brust - Mana wiederherstellen
Armschiene - Erhebliche Intelligenz
usw ...


----------



## revbalthazar (24. August 2007)

Also rezepte >300 kannst du entweder in Schattrath lernen oder in der Ehrenfeste , beides in der Schwerbenwelt.


----------



## cyberchriss (24. August 2007)

revbalthazar schrieb:


> Also rezepte >300 kannst du entweder in Schattrath lernen oder in der Ehrenfeste , beides in der Schwerbenwelt.



In Shattrath ist mir nur der Verzauberungslehrer bei den Sehern bekannt - bin aber Aldor. Ehrenfeste scheidet aus da Allianz - stattdessen bin ich ja zu Fellannia gegangen in Thrallmar - das ist die Dame für die Horde. Kann es sein, dass man einen bestimmten Ruf braucht? Bin dort Wohlwollend.


----------



## Guernica (27. August 2007)

cyberchriss schrieb:


> In Shattrath ist mir nur der Verzauberungslehrer bei den Sehern bekannt - bin aber Aldor. Ehrenfeste scheidet aus da Allianz - stattdessen bin ich ja zu Fellannia gegangen in Thrallmar - das ist die Dame für die Horde. Kann es sein, dass man einen bestimmten Ruf braucht? Bin dort Wohlwollend.




Für welchen Char fragst du denn? Meinst du den Bluelfen-Magier? Der hat erst Skill 254, damit musst du nach Uldaman.


----------



## whiti (27. August 2007)

cyberchriss schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem:
> Bin jetzt endlich Verzauberungsgroßmeister (301) und bekomme jedoch von Felannia (Thrallmar) keine weiteren Verzauberungen mehr zum lernen. Wenn ich mir hier auf buffed.de, jedoch die Verzauberungsliste anschaue, gibt es zahlreiche Verzauberungen, die kein Rezept bedürfen. Wo kann ich die lernen?
> ...



hmm kann es sein das da ein bug vorliegt? bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber blutelfen haben ja standartmässig den verzauberskill von +10 richtig ?

also wenn du jetzt 301 hast, kann es ja sein das wow dich erst als 291 einstuft und dannach erst die rassenfähigkeit von +10 addiert und du dann auf 301 kommst. bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
ruf dagegen kann ich zu 100% ausschliessen, da zum release tbc ja alle dort gelernt haben ohne ne quest zu machen, also mit ruf freundlich.


----------



## Voodan (1. September 2007)

whiti schrieb:


> hmm kann es sein das da ein bug vorliegt? bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber blutelfen haben ja standartmässig den verzauberskill von +10 richtig ?
> 
> also wenn du jetzt 301 hast, kann es ja sein das wow dich erst als 291 einstuft und dannach erst die rassenfähigkeit von +10 addiert und du dann auf 301 kommst. bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
> ruf dagegen kann ich zu 100% ausschliessen, da zum release tbc ja alle dort gelernt haben ohne ne quest zu machen, also mit ruf freundlich.




Also, bin zwar ein Alli Verzauberer, aber der Verzauberlehrer der Horde ist einmal Felannia in Thrallmar auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel ( 53 / 37 ) oder Asarnan...Sturmsäule in Nethersturm ( 44 / 35 )


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (1. September 2007)

Ich würd mal sagen der Bug liegt bei Blasc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab mir grad mal seinen Char im Arsenal angeschaut: er hat 301/375.

@TE: Thrallmar ist schon der richtige Ort um deine angesprochenen Verzauberungen zu lernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

